
ScorSer – Search System for Musicians - pablode
http://scorser.com
======
peterkos
As a musician/programmer this seems like a great visualization for exploring
related information about music. For searching, well, if you study music you
just kinda learn the corpus as you go, so tools like this are the equivalent
of browsing programming languages by type. Yeah it's great for true beginners
but even a year of music study (not long) is enough to outgrow this kind of
system imo.

------
nikisweeting
What's the innovation here compared to something like
[https://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page) that has
a larger score library?

Is it the search algorithm? If so where can we learn more about that? I don't
see any kind of about page or "learn more" link.

~~~
moogly
From a cursory glance, this also lists purchasable scores, and I also found
some copyrighted full scores that are not in the public domain.

